# [User-Review] Rasurbo Real&Power RAPM 550



## GxGamer (29. Januar 2011)

User-Review Rasurbo Real&Power RAPM 550​

Inhaltsverzeichnis

Dieses Inhaltsverzeichnes ist interaktiv.
Klickt einfach den gewünschten Teil an um dorthin zu gelangen.
Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Spezifikationen und Features
Erster Eindruck
Impressionen und Details
Einbau
Testsystem und Test
Fazit
Danksagung

Verpackung und Lieferumfang

Die Verpackung zeigt sich recht werbefreudig und informativ, sie ist bunt gestaltet um aufzufallen, bietet aber auch einige Infos. Die Front zeigt das Netzteil sowie einige Logos, zum Beispiel kann man gleich erkennen, das dass Netzteil über aktive PFC, ein Kabelmanagement und über die 80 PLUS Zertifizierung verfügt. An der linken Seite kann man die Leistungsdaten ablesen, an der rechten Seite werden die Arten und Anzahl der einzelnen Stecker aufgezeigt. Ober- und Unterseite sind identisch, sie listen die Features des Netzteils auf. Der Boden der Verpackung ist komplett schwarz. Was die Verpackung dem Kunden im Geschäft aber schuldig bleibt, sind die Kabellängen. Diese sind nicht auf der Verpackung aufgeführt.

Im Lieferumfang findet man folgende Dinge:


das Netzteil
Kaltgerätekabel (Stromkabel)
5 Kabelbinder
Bedienungsanleitung
4 Schrauben zur Befestigung
Modulare Kabel, bestehend aus:
2x PCIe (6+2pol)
1x SATA, 3 Anschlüsse
1x SATA, 2 Anschlüsse
1x Molex, 3 Anschlüsse, 1x Floppy
 
 
Der Lieferumfang reicht damit völlig aus, eine Sache hat mich dennoch stutzig gemacht. Das Netzteil hat 2 PCIe-Anschlüsse und 4 Anschlüsse für Laufwerke und Peripherie. Es sind aber insgesamt nur 3 Kabel für Peripherie mitgeliefert. Ich verstehe nicht, wieso eine Buchse unbelegt bleiben muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
Spezifikationen und Features

Hier die Liste der Features und Funktionen:

Aktive PFC
EuP/ErP ready
20+4Pin ATX-Kombistecker
Full Range (100 - 240V Eingang)
80 PLUS zertifiziert
Effizienz bis 86%
ATX 12V Version 2.3
135mm Lüfter
teilmodulares Kabelmanagement
folgende Schutzmechanismen:
Schutz vor Stromspitzen (OCP)
Überspannungsschutz (OVP)
Überlastungsschutz (OPP)
Unterspannungsschutz (UVP)
Schutz vor Kurzschlüssen (SCP)
Schutz vor lastlosen Operationen (NLO)
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Als User findet man nirgends Daten zu den Kabellängen, auf der Verpackung nicht, in der Anleitung nicht und auf der Website steht lediglich: "ummantelte Kabel, bis 95cm lang". Also habe ich die Kabel einfach mal nachgemessen, hier die Ergebnisse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

Erster Eindruck

Das Netzteil hat auf den ersten Blick einen ordentlichen Eindruck gemacht.
Die Verpackung ist aufwändig, das Netzteil ordentlich eingepackt. Auch macht es einen stabilen Eindruck. Die Kabel sind schwarz ummantelt und recht "massiv". Das Netzteil fällt durch seine millitärisch-grüne Lackierung auf, der Deckel ist gewohnt schwarz. Insgesamt passt der millitärisch angehauchte Look mit dem Wechselspiel von Schwarz auf Grün.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
Impressionen und Details

Beim Typenschild fällt auf, dass es von der Verpackung übernommen wurde. Der deutlichste Hinweis darauf ist das Wort "Packungsinhalt". Das Typenschild ist ein Universalmodell, welches für  beide Modelle der RAPM-Serie herhalten muss. Das Modell wird über einen aufgeklebten roten Punkt erkenntlich gemacht.

Einen kleinen Makel entdeckte ich am Lüftergitter. Dort ist eine schwarze "Kruste". Ich nehme an, dabei handelt es sich um den schwarzen Klebstoff, welcher oft im Innenraum verwendet wurde. Ich frage mich, wie der auf das Gitter gekommen ist und wieso das bei der Endkontrolle nicht auffiel.

Das modulare Kabelmanagement ist ganz ordentlich gemacht. Die Kabelaufteilung gefällt.
Die Buchsen sind durch einen recht "günstig" wirkenden Sticker beschriftet.

Dann gibt es einen Punkt, welcher das Netzteil billig erscheinen lässt, und das ist der beissende Gestank, den es während der ersten Betriebsstunden verteilt. Es riecht nach verbranntem, billigen Plastik. Ich vermute, dies war der schwarze Klebstoff, welcher beim warm werden ausdunstet. Dies legt sich aber nach ein paar Stunden. Hätte ich nicht im Review von Gaming_King gelesen, dass es dort bereits "gemüffelt" hat, hätte ich ziemliche Angst um meine Hardware gehabt. Da muss Rasurbo unbedingt was machen, denn bei dem Geruch wird wohl jeder normale Kunde in Panik sofort den PC abschalten.

Abgesehen davon ist der Gesamteindruck durchaus positiv für ein so günstiges Netzteil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Es folgen die Bilder aus dem Innenraum:
Ich hülle mich dazu in Schweigen, bevor ich etwas falsches erzähle.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
Einbau
Der Einbau verlief unspektakulär. Es gab beim Einbau des Netzteils keine Probleme.
Es war aber recht schwierig die Kabel zu verlegen, da sie ziemlich stabil und dadurch widerspenstig sind.
Die Kabellängen sind ausreichend lang um im Kabelmanagement verlegt zu werden (abhängig vom Gehäuse).

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
Testsystem und Test

Das Testsystem ist mein normaler Alltags- und Spielepc.
Hier die technischen Angaben des Systems:

- AMD Phenom II X4 965
- ASUS M4A78-E Motherboard
- 2x 2GB G.Skill DDR2-1066 RAM
- MSI N275GTX Twin Frozr OC
- Samsung SH-S203D
- Seagate ST31000528AS 1TB HDD
- Aerocool EasyWatch
- 3 Gehäuselüfter

Natürlich habe ich das Netzteil für den Test eingebaut und alle Kabel ordentlich verlegt.
So schaut das Testsystem aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Um den Verbrauch zu bestimmern, benutze ich das Stromkostenmessgerät GT-PM-04 der Firma Globaltronics GmbH & Co. KG. Die Genauigkeit dieses Gerätes betrachte ich als Ok, der Messwert bei einer 40Watt Glühlampe beträgt 40,41 Watt. Um zu testen, ob das Gerät genau arbeitet, habe ich es auch an meinem Monitor getestet. Der Monitor soll im Standby weniger als 1 Watt benötigen. Das Gerät zeigte 0,660 Watt Verbrauch an, ich halte die Messwerte also für zuverlässig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Nachdem ich also davon überzeugt war, das dass Gerät ordnungsgemäß arbeitet, habe ich mit den Messungen am PC begonnen. Ich habe die Werte für Standby, Leerlauf, Prozessorlast, Grafikkartenlast und Volllast ermittelt. Dabei habe ich das Rasurbo Real&Power RAPM550 mit meinem Xilence SPS XP550 CS R3 verglichen, dieses verfügt im Gegensatz zum Rasurbo über eine 80+ Bronze Zertifizierung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese Werte sind für das System durchaus in Ordnung.
Der Standbyverbrauch rührt daher, das mein Mainboard nicht EuP/ErP-konform ist und somit rund 2 Watt im Standby verbraucht.
Das Messgerät zeigt ab 200Watt keine Kommastellen mehr an, über die Präzision lässt sich streiten. Ich werd mich mal nach was anderem umschauen.
*Anliegende Spannungen*

Dann wollen wir mal schauen, wie es mit den Spannungen ausschaut, welche das Netzteil an die  Hardware abgibt.
Ich verwende für die Messung das Voltcraft VC130 Digital Multimeter.

Hier seht ihr die Toleranzen und Grenzwerte, welche das Netzteil nicht überschreiten darf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Überschreitet ein Netzteil diese Werte, ist es entweder defekt oder qualitativ einfach minderwertig. In diesem Fall kann es dazu kommen, dass der PC instabil oder sogar Hardware beschädigt wird. Ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist mein altes Netzteil von Trust, welches ich zuvor zur Übung gemessen habe. Dort lagen die 12V- und die 3,3V-Spannungen überhalb der Grenzwerte und mein PC ist recht oft abgeschmiert.

Dann wollen wir mal einen Blick auf die Werte des Rasurbo RAPM 550 werfen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VM2xfgPGvgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Sollte das Video jemandem nicht übersichtlich genug sein, gibts hier nochmal alle Durschnittswerte übersichtlich zusammengefasst:
(PS: Beim Videodreh habe ich die 5V Standby Leitung vergessen. Daher ist dieser Wert nur in der Tabelle, da ich diesen Wert erst später gemessen habe)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Das Rasurbo erreicht sehr gute Werte bei den anliegenden Spannungen und die zulässigen Grenzwerte wurden weder erreicht noch überschritten. Die -5V Leitung war nicht messbar, denn bei Netzteilen nach ATX2-Standard ist dieser Pin "reserved", damit meistens unbelegt und somit nicht vorhanden.
*
Lautstärke und Stabilität*

Ich möchte auch kurz auf die Lautstärke zu sprechen kommen.
Dies ist zwar nur subjektiv, ich empfinde das Netzteil aber als sehr leise.
Es ist ein ziemlich gleiches Geräusch wie beim Xilence SPS XP550 CS R3 - kein Wunder, denn der 135mm-Lüfter ist das gleiche Modell.
Es handelt sich beim Lüfter um das Modell DFS132512H von Young Lin Tech Co., LTD.

Das Netzteil meistert die anliegende Last mit Prime95 und Furmark souverän. Mehrere längere Sessions haben problemlos funktioniert.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
Fazit

Rasurbo zeigt mit dem Real&Power RAPM550, dass ein solide arbeitendes Netzteil keine 100 Euro kosten muss. Natürlich muss man bei dem günstigen Preis aber auch auf ein "hochwertigeres" Design oder eine höhere 80Plus Zertifizierung verzichten. Ich bin auf jeden Fall sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät und empfehle es jedem weiter, der ein günstiges Netzteil sucht. 550 Watt mit Kabelmanagement, stabilem Betrieb und angenehmer Laufruhe für knappe 60 Euro.

Rasurbo Real&Power 550W ATX 2.3 (RAPM550) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
Danksagung

Hiermit bedanke ich mich bei Christian (aka Compucase) und Rasurbo für das Bereitstellen des Testmusters.
Ohne die Unterstützung wäre dieser Test nicht entstanden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GxGamer (8. Februar 2011)

So, hoffe das Verschieben und das Album funzen diesmal auf Anhieb 

Have Fun 

Und immer her mit Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschlägen.


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Februar 2011)

Auf den ersten Blick fürs zweite mal super  schöne Bilder, viel Inhalt ... passt 

ABER ... du hättest es beim "Verbrauch" ruhig gegen dein Xilence sowie dein Trust antreten lassen können ...


----------



## GxGamer (8. Februar 2011)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick fürs zweite mal super  schöne Bilder, viel Inhalt ... passt
> 
> ABER ... du hättest es beim "Verbrauch" ruhig gegen dein Xilence sowie dein Trust antreten lassen können ...



Den Knaller von Trust werd ich nicht nochmal anschliessen, ich bitte dafür um Verständnis, 12,90V auf der 12V-Leitung machen mir son bissl Angst 
Das mit dem Vergleich ist ne gute Idee, das werd ich noch nachreichen.


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Februar 2011)

Irgendwie hab ich ja ein bissle Bock deinen alten Thread rauszusuchen wo das Trust für dich noch "super" war 

Aber trotzdem, schöner Usertest ... gut geschrieben, schöne Bilder ... mir gefällts  aber den Vergleich solltest du unbedingt noch einbauen ...


----------



## GxGamer (8. Februar 2011)

Könnte dieser hier gwesen sein
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...00165-sind-diese-netzteile-qualitativ-ok.html

Was anderes find ich grad nicht.
Achja das waren Zeiten, ihr bösen Zungen  

BtT 

Mal gucken wie die Meinungen der anderen Pros so ausfallen.


----------



## Strahleman (8. Februar 2011)

Habe es einmal in der Eile überflogen. Finde den Test auch wirklich gelungen, v.a. da du ja noch nicht so viele geschrieben hast  Die Bilder sind sauber und scharf und auch die Tabellen sind aussagekräftig gestaltet.

Nur das Video dauert mir ein wenig zu lang, da habe ich schnell durchgeklickt und so die ein oder andere Messung übersprungen. Da würden sich evtl. Fotos vom Multimeter eher eignen. Ansonsten aber wirklich gelungen


----------



## Compucase (8. Februar 2011)

Danke für dein Review, gefällt mir gut.
Mal schauen ob wir bei HEC noch was gegen den Geruch machen können.


----------



## GxGamer (8. Februar 2011)

Compucase schrieb:


> Danke für dein Review, gefällt mir gut.
> Mal schauen ob wir bei HEC noch was gegen den Geruch machen können.



Scheint ja leider kein Einzelfall zu sein.
Würde vielleicht schon helfen, die Teile nach der Produktion etwas laufen zu lassen, der Geruch legt sich ja von selbst.


----------



## Strahleman (8. Februar 2011)

Compucase schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob wir bei HEC noch was gegen den Geruch machen können.


Wie wär's mit nem Duftbäumchen im Lieferumfang 

Scherz bei Seite, bei mir hat es weder beim Rasurbo RAP450noch beim Cougar A400 nach Lösungsmitteln gerochen. Vielleicht gab's da ein paar schlechte PCBs, die zu viel Lösungsmittel abbekommen haben?


----------



## Compucase (8. Februar 2011)

Kann ich hier von Deuschland aus schlecht sagen. Bald ist ja wieder CeBIT, da treffe ich mich ja mit einigen Leuten aus dem HQ, werde es mal ansprechen und Lösungen suchen.


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Februar 2011)

tztztz ... der Thread ist schon wesentlich älter ... 

KLICK MICH HART GROßER JUNGER 

jaja ... Vorurteile und sachliche Argumente  vor allem die "Experten" die meinen dein Trust wäre super ...


----------



## GxGamer (8. Februar 2011)

Mach den Link weg, das ist mir peinlich 

Da kannst mal sehen 
Wie sich Meinungen innerhalb exakt eines Jahres (die 2 Tage zählen nicht) ändern können. Achja, die gute alte 4670 mit dem Trust-Netzteil.

Und du hörst immer noch nicht auf mir das vorzuwerfen


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Februar 2011)

nö 

Ich nehms dir aber nicht übel ... du bist KiHLer, du kannst nix dafür 

(bin gebürtiger Lübecker ^^)

(edit: ich meins echt nicht böse, bist ja eigentlich ganz nett ^^ ... aber wenn ein Kunde dem ich zu "teuer" war wieder angekrochen kommt mit nem kaputten PC genieße ich den "Sieg" auch immer  )


----------



## soulpain (8. Februar 2011)

Nettes review, auch mit guten Bildern vom Inneren.


----------



## Philipus II (9. Februar 2011)

Ich bin jetzt am Überlegen, ob mit OCCT nicht noch ein bischen mehr Last drin wäre. 

Sonst gilt:
Vorbildliche Arbeit!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Februar 2011)

Super Review, man wird mit der Zeit besser und erfahrener. Wenn ich mir meine ersten Kommentare hier im Forum so ansehe da habe ich auch ein paar mal Misst geschrieben. Ach noch was könnte sich die Allgemeinheit angewöhnen etwas zum Einschaltstrom zu schreiben das wird meistens weg gelassen aber ab Netzteile von über 500Watt sollte man es dazu schreiben. Mein neues Cougar GX 800Watt leistet sich da 60A, was mich richtig erschrocken hat.


----------



## Erzbaron (9. Februar 2011)

Du meinst deine ersten Kommentare als du noch "BQ! Fanboy" warst? 

Manchmal fühl ich mich hier im Forum echt als "alter Sack" 

Ich hab mir die Review aber mitlerweile nochmal in Ruhe durchgelesen und ich find sie immernoch verdammt gut ... aber den Effizienzvergleich solltest du auf jeden Fall noch einbauen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Februar 2011)

Ach bin eigentlich immer noch Fan von be quiet, besonders seit die P9 auf dem Markt sind und die E8. Das KM finde ich bei denen immer noch am besten. Wobei das Cougar GX dafür andere Vorzüge hat, besonders in Hinblick auf die Lautstärke und das es mit 600 Watt belastet wird und nicht mal lau warm dabei wird auch nach Stunden nicht. @Erzbaron, bitte schreib du bei deinem großen Test wenigstens was zum Einschaltstrom dazu, besonders wenn man in einer Altbauwohnung wohnt ist es interessant da dort die Absicherung meist zu gering ist und beim Einschalten des PC's die Sicherung raus fliegt.


----------



## Erzbaron (9. Februar 2011)

Ich muss mal schauen wie wir das am besten messen, aber der Tipp wird Berücksichtigung finden  und ein Cougar haben wir ja auch dabei


----------



## Strahleman (9. Februar 2011)

Kurz OT:


Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ich muss mal schauen wie wir das am besten messen


Ich würde da ein Strommessgerät mit RS232-Schnittstelle bzw mit internem Speicher in Reihe schalten. Kosten auch nicht mehr die Welt (um die 30 Euro z.B. von Voltcraft) und du kannst am PC deine Messkurve aufzeichnen lassen. So erfasst du selbst kurzzeitige Stromspitzen einigermaßen korrekt und kannst sie so auswerten  Gleichzeitig kannst du auch so ziemlich genau die Standby-Aufnahme messen bzw. ausrechnen (Wattmeter sind da ja immer recht ungenau)


----------



## Erzbaron (9. Februar 2011)

Der Tip ist gut Simon ... gut das ich mir neulichst den Energy Monitor 3000 gekauft hab (wobei der Energy Logger 4000 in diesem Fall praktischer wäre) ...

DANKE


----------



## poiu (9. Februar 2011)

@Erzbaron am besten ich leihe wieder das Messgerät aus was ich für mein Cougar CM test hatte, dieses war auch um Standby sehr genau, wir können ja vergleihen.


----------



## Strahleman (9. Februar 2011)

Immer wieder gern  Ich habe die Tage auch erst meine Chroma um das "Feature" erweitert, da es bald bei mir auch in die Tests aufgenommen werden sollte  Hab dazu noch einen Ein/Ein-Schalter genommen, dass ich zwischen Hauptmasche (AC-Quelle -> Nezteil) und Messmasche (AC-Quelle -> Strommessgerät -> Netzteil) hin und her switchen kann


----------



## GxGamer (9. Februar 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> . Ach noch was könnte sich die Allgemeinheit angewöhnen etwas zum Einschaltstrom zu schreiben



Was ist denn der Einschaltstrom für dich, bzw. wie misst man den?
Oder meinste einfach nur die Eingangswerte des Netzteils?




Erzbaron schrieb:


> aber den Effizienzvergleich solltest du auf jeden Fall noch einbauen



Ich halte meine Updateversprechen 
Hoffe, das dass Update so genehm ist der Herr?


----------



## Erzbaron (9. Februar 2011)

schaut sehr gut aus und passt auch  habs mir fast gedacht das beide Modelle recht eng bei einander liegen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Februar 2011)

@GxGamer der Einschaltstrom ist der den das Netzteil braucht um zu starten. @Strahleman hat es recht gut erklärt wie man es messen kann. Sagen wir mal ab einem 600Watt Netzteil wird dieser Wert sehr interessant, da er im Verhältnis der Leistung des NT's steigt. Das liegt auch an den Elkos die verbaut wurden aber nicht nur. Bei meinem neuen GX800 sind es sage und schreibe 60 Ampere, was für ältere Sicherungsautomaten schon kritisch werden kann.


----------



## GxGamer (9. Februar 2011)

Also wie man den Einschaltstrom messen kann, verstehe ich nicht wirklich.
Brauch ich da ein anderes Messgerät für? 

Achja, danke für die ganzen netten Kommentare


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2011)

"Birnen" wachsen auch Bäumen. Es wäre schön wenn du die Glühbirne noch in Glühlampe verändern könntest.
Aber sonst sehr gut geworden.


----------



## GxGamer (9. Februar 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> "Birnen" wachsen auch Bäumen. Es wäre schön wenn du die Glühbirne noch in Glühlampe verändern könntest.
> Aber sonst sehr gut geworden.



Made my day.

Erledigt. Zufrieden?

Es wäre schön wenn du nun noch das fehlende Wort "an" in den Satz "wachsen auch AN Bäumen" einbauen könntest.
Von mir aus kannste auch "auf Bäumen" schreiben.


----------



## Shi (9. Februar 2011)

Das Review gefällt mir gut!


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Made my day.
> 
> Erledigt. Zufrieden?
> 
> ...


 
Ein Wort vergessen ist was anders als etwas grundlegendes falsch zu schreiben und "Glühbirnen" ist nun mal völlig falsch.


----------



## GxGamer (9. Februar 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Wort vergessen ist was anders als etwas grundlegendes falsch zu schreiben und "Glühbirnen" ist nun mal völlig falsch.



Meine Güte, Glühbirne statt Glühlampe 
Aber den eigenen Fehler schön runterspielen...

back to topic please.

@Shi:
Danke schön, ich mache die Tests nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen


----------



## crankrider (10. Februar 2011)

schöner Test zu einem gutem NT 

habe es jetzt seit einigen Tagen selber, in der 650ger Version
und bin voll zu frieden, besonders das es locker einen ordentlich 
übertakteten 6 Kerner und locker 2 470ger im SLI bei meinem
Test befeuern konnte ohne abzurauchen.

Also sehe ich für das NT und mich eine Zukunft 

lg

crank


----------



## GxGamer (10. Februar 2011)

crankrider schrieb:


> schöner Test zu einem gutem NT
> 
> habe es jetzt seit einigen Tagen selber, in der 650ger Version
> und bin voll zu frieden, besonders das es locker einen ordentlich
> ...



Hat es bei dir auch komischen Geruch gegeben?
Wäre interessant zu wissen ob das eher die Ausnahme ist.


----------



## crankrider (10. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ja den Geruch hatte ich auch, war sehr stark, was mich nicht
gestört hat, da ich auf diesen Elektro-NEU-Geruch stehe, aber
für User die da nicht so drauf stehen, wäre es bestimmt unangenehm,
da es schon ne Zeit gedauert hat bis er verging 

lg

crank


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Februar 2011)

He, also das wäre doch mal eine neue Innovation, ein Netzteil mit so Geruchspatronen das dann Erdbeerduft oder Himbeerdüfte..............versprühen!!


----------



## crankrider (10. Februar 2011)

gute Idee hulkhardy1 

würde meiner Meinung nach gut zu der Firma Super Flower passen, 
da die ja eh schon so ein wenig in die Woodstock-Ära gehen 
von der Optik und den OVP´s her.

lg

crank


----------



## GxGamer (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute, ich möchte euch mal was fragen.
Ich hab den Test auch im Forum von SysProfile veröffentlicht.
Dort hat auch jemand geantwortet.
Review User-Review Rasurbo Real&Power RAPM 550 - SysProfile Forum

Allerdings wirft diese Antwort gerade meinen Glauben etwas durcheinander und daher habe ich einige Fragen:

Sind Messungen per Multimeter wirklich murks?
Ist der Laustärkevergleich Netzteil versus Festplatte realistisch?
Ich hab den Test unvoreingenommen gemacht und ich fand das Netzteil halt positiv. Ich habe doch gesagt, das es etwas "günstig" anmutet und das es in den ersten Betriebsstunden stark riecht. Mehr negatives habe ich nicht entdecken können, bin ich nun gekauft?

Sind die Fotos vom Innenraum wirklich nixsagend?
Wie errechnet man den Wirkungsgrad und was das Netzteil in seinem Leben an Strom kostet?
Lügt ihr mich alle an und ist mein Test in Wirklichkeit voll doof?


----------



## Stevii (11. Februar 2011)

crankrider schrieb:


> schöner Test zu einem gutem NT
> 
> habe es jetzt seit einigen Tagen selber, in der 650ger Version
> und bin voll zu frieden, besonders das es locker einen ordentlich
> ...



_Sry für OT. _

Warum verkaufst du das dann?


----------



## crankrider (11. Februar 2011)

@ GxGamer,

also zu Deinem Test:

Ich fand ihn positiv, da Du Dir Mühe gemacht hast alles auführlich zu
kommentieren und ordentlich zu bebildern, Du hast alle Werte die Dir
zur Seite standen angegeben und das ist doch toll.

Natürlich könnte man sollch einen Test noch in einem dafür ausgerüsteten
HW-Labor vielleicht ausfürhlicher machen und die Messungen genauer
hinbekommen, aber wer von uns hat soetwas zu Hause 

Und da ich von solchen test nur wenig Ahnung habe, was man dort wie
messen würde, finde ich Deinen Test gut 

Lautstärke: Festplatte --> Netzteil : so habe ich es bei meinem mini-Test ja
auch gemacht, den ich habe in meinem Rechner nur ca. 1 Quelle die man
ein wneig hört und das sind 2 von meinen 3 Festplatten, Lüfter aha Noiseblocker
PL1 und Rest unter WakÜ hört man nicht, also war die Platte das einzigste 
gegen Das Netzteil im Lautstärke-test antreten könnte und ich fand es positiv, das es idle ruhiger oder unhörbar war im Gegensatz zur Platte.

Den Multimeter finde ich persönlich nicht murks, ist zwar nicht umbedingt
für Profi-Messungen gedacht, aber ansonsten ein gutes Programm 

Und Fotos vom Innenraum sagen ja schonmal aus wie es im Innerem 
ausschaut und vielleicht wenn man davon Ahnung hat, ob und wie
gut es verarbeitet ist.

Fazit: Nein, Dein Test ist nicht voll " doof " sondern schon ganz gut 


Heathunter vom Sys-Forum ist ein Depp, den man muss das NT meiner 
Meinung nach mit den ruhigen und lauteren HW seines Rechners vergleichen
und ca. an einen Lauts.-Pegel anzukommen, also um sagen zu können ob
es in etwa laut oder leise läuft.... Meiner Meinung nach ist es ein Depp, der
Dir Deinen Test nur schlecht machen möchte, ein Neider , sonst nichts 


@ Stevii,

da ich seit einer Woche, 2 Stück davon habe, eins möchte ich natürlich behalten
und das andere verkaufe ich im Marktplatz


----------



## Philipus II (11. Februar 2011)

Spannungsmessungen mit einem Multimeter sind durchaus sinnvoll. Die gemessenen Werte sind selbst mit mittelprächtigen Multimetern relativ genau und ausreichend, um zu beurteilen, ob die Spannungen innerhalb der ATX Korridors liegen und den Spannungsverlauf zu beurteilen.
Eine solche Messung hat für den Leser daher durchaus Aussagekraft.

Natürlich kann man mit dem Multimeter keine Aussage zu ripple&noise machen. Auch dafür gibt es vorgegebene Limits in der Spezifikation, deren Einhaltung ein Profitest prüfen muss. Für einen Usertest sind die Anforderungen an die Ausrüstung aber wohl meist zu hoch.

Lautstärkebeurteilungen sind immer relativ. Ich ordne nur Netzteile in die Kategorie leise ein, die nicht lauter als eine 7200er HDD sind. Alles, was in meinem Rechner nicht herauszuhören ist, ist akzeptabel. Alles was darber ist, ist laut oder sehr laut (oder ohrenbetäubend)


----------



## Stevii (11. Februar 2011)

crankrider schrieb:


> @ Stevii,
> 
> da ich seit einer Woche, 2 Stück davon habe, eins möchte ich natürlich behalten
> und das andere verkaufe ich im Marktplatz



Ok, ich hoffe der andere springt ab 

@GxGamer,

guter Test, einer der Gründe warum ichs (hoffentlich) kaufe.


----------



## crankrider (11. Februar 2011)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Lautstärkebeurteilungen sind immer relativ. Ich ordne nur Netzteile in die Kategorie leise ein, die nicht lauter als eine 7200er HDD sind. Alles, was in meinem Rechner nicht herauszuhören ist, ist akzeptabel. Alles was darber ist, ist laut oder sehr laut (oder ohrenbetäubend)




Ganz genau, so sehe ich es auch, das es relaitv ist, da auch fast jeder
als anders empfindet und was man nicht hört ist gut und akzeptabel und
alles darüber, wie schon von *Philipus II *gesagt, laut und nervig 

lg

crank


----------



## GxGamer (11. Februar 2011)

Ich zitiere mal...



> ich versuche dir das mit den spannungen nochmal zu erklären:
> 
> die nts sollen ja z.b. auf der 12V leitung 12v zur verfügung stellen..  das sie das nicht tun hast du ja gezeigt.. es sind 12,1 oder sowas..
> 
> ...


Also: Mache ich Prime an, können die Spannungen auf bis zu 15V hochgehen und das Multimeter ist zu lahm das mitzubekommen. Ich hatte zum ersten Mal überhaupt son Multimeter in der Hand, also kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen.

Kann mir jemand folgenden Satz erklären?



> ist fast klar.. es hat 550w..aber wieviel von den 550W sind den nun für den pc?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein Netzteil mit 550Watt hat bei einem Wirkungsgrad von 50% nur 250Watt? Kapier ich nicht, deshalb frag ich nach ums zu lernen 


*grad total überfordert ist*


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Februar 2011)

Stevii schrieb:


> _Sry für OT. _
> 
> Warum verkaufst du das dann?



Weil Rasurbo in der Signatur so komisch wirkt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Februar 2011)

Wenn zum Beispiel ein 400Watt Netzteil 50% Effizienz hat dann heißt das das er weit mehr als 400 Watt aus der Steckdose ziehen muss um die 400Watt liefern zu könne. Wenn ein Netzteil 100% Effizienz hat dann würde es um 400Watt leisten zu können auch genau 400Watt aus der Steckdose ziehen.


----------



## thom_cat (11. Februar 2011)

> Ein Netzteil mit 550Watt hat bei einem Wirkungsgrad von 50% nur 250Watt? Kapier ich nicht, deshalb frag ich nach ums zu lernen



nein, ein netzteil hat immer die leistung die drauf steht. jedenfalls ein markennetzteil.

der wirkungsgrad gibt an, wie viel der aufgenommenen leistung auch wirklich an den pc weitergegeben wird.
soll heißen, bei jedem aktuellen netzteil entstehen bei der umwandlung verluste.

als beispiel, dein messgerät zeigt 250 watt an der dose an, das netzteil hat bei der leistung einen wirkungsgrad von 90%, dann verbrauch das system real nur 225 watt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Februar 2011)

100% Effizienz ist nicht schlecht, aber auch dann wird es nicht klappen, da du immer Leckströme hast.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Februar 2011)

Nö wenn es denn mal, was Physikalisch eigentlich nicht möglich ist, ein NT mit 100% gäbe dann hat es keinerlei Verlustleistung, also 1:1 was aus der Dose kommt wird ohne Verlust umgewandelt. Wie gesagt aber so was wird es leider nie geben, man bräuchte dazu auch noch Supraleiter und und und. Ich denke Persönlich das bei 97% absolut Schluss ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Februar 2011)

100% ist ja schon wegen des ersten thermodynamischen Hauptsatzes nicht möglich.


----------



## crankrider (11. Februar 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich denke Persönlich das bei 97% absolut Schluss ist.



ja gut, aber man ist doch mit einem 88 - 94 % Top bedient   oder,
wofür bräuchte man mehr ? 

lg

crank


----------



## hirschi-94 (12. Februar 2011)

Toller Test 

Anscheinend riechen viele Rasurbo NTs etwa unangenehm.

Ich muss sagen, bei mir hat das NT nur am Anfang etwas gerochen dann nicht mehr.
Auch nie extrem stark.


----------



## crankrider (12. Februar 2011)

bei mir war es ja eingentlich genauso, vielleicht 5 Min. dann war es
ja auch weg  störte mich ja aber nicht.

lg

crank


----------



## GxGamer (13. März 2011)

Ich muss jetzt leider ein ernüchtendes Update posten.

Ich war gerade am Fernsehen (am PC) als auf einmal die Lichter ausgingen.
Mein erster Gedanke: Haste mal wieder vergessen den Strom zu bezahlen?! 

Kurz zum Sicherungskasten gegangen und festgestellt, dass nur die Steckdosensicherung geschaltet hat.
Wieder reingedrückt, alles lief wieder an. Kurz umgeschaut, woran das gelegen haben könnte, aber nix entdeckt.

Also wieder PC anmachen. Ging nit, PC blieb aus.
Kurz am Netzteil gerochen - riecht verbrannt - Rasurbo Netzteil ist tot, nach ca 2 Monaten Laufzeit.
Gestorben bei Teillast, Fernsehen über Media Center. Regt sich gar nicht mehr.

Gleich mal anderes Netzteil anklemmen und ich hoffe der Rest der Hardware ist unbeschädigt.
Naja, mein Retrorechner freut sich, kommt er auch mal wieder ins Netz 


Nachtrag:
Rechner hats überlebt *Puh*
Arbeitet nun wieder mit dem Xilence 550Watt Netzteil und lüppt noch alles.
Das Rasurbo bleibt aber leider tot.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. März 2011)

Schraub das Teil auf und schau was ab geraucht ist , würd mich doch "brennend" interessieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. März 2011)

Ja, lass es einen Tag ohne Saft stehen, damit sich die Kondensatoren entladen können, dann aufschrauben und reingucken, und Bilder machen. 
und sag das mal auch Compucase von Cougar, die ja jetzt hinter Rasurbo stehen, mal schauen, was er sagt.


----------



## GxGamer (14. März 2011)

Hab schon einen Blick hinein gweworfen, konnte aber nix erkennen. Morgend werd ich dennoch Bilder machen, vielleicht sieht ja jemand mehr als ich.
Angeschrieben hab ich ihn auch schon, das ich wohl ein Montagsmodell erwischt habe.
Mitten in der Nacht erwarte ich aber keine Antwort mehr


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. März 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Mitten in der Nacht erwarte ich aber keine Antwort mehr


 
Wenn er gerade in Taiwan oder China ist, schon möglich, da ist es Vormittag.


----------



## PIXI (14. März 2011)

^^konitschiwa sag ich da bloß, aber es ist auch schon mal gut das nicht's anderes in mitleidenschaft gezohgen wurde.

gruß PIX


----------



## GxGamer (14. März 2011)

Hier mal aktuelle Bilder.
Für mich ist aber nix zu erkennen, Kondensatoren sind nicht verbeult und auch verbrannte Stellen sehe ich so keine.
Was ich gerochen habe könnte auch wieder nur der erwärmte Kleber gewesen sein.
Dennoch bleibt das Netzteil stumm, Lüfter dreht sich nicht und es liegen auch keine Spannungen an, das hab ich per Multimeter nachgeschaut.
Versteh ich nicht, es lag ja nichtmal richtig Last an.


----------



## Strahleman (14. März 2011)

Entferne doch einmal den Schrumpfschlauch von der Schmelzsicherung. Evtl. ist diese kaputt, wenn das Netzteil sich nicht mehr einschalten lässt.
Genauso gut könnten aber auch die Leistungsdioden oder die Leistungstransistoren kaputt sein. Das erkennt man normalerweise an einem gespaltenen Gehäuse (dann müsste es aber auch leise geknallt haben) und Ruß am Kühlkörper.


----------

